# Typical Threads on Car Forums



## KenpoTex (Sep 7, 2008)

Typical Threads on Car Forums 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bentley Forums
- I used the ash tray today. How do I replace it?

Camaro/Firebird Forums
- My girl slept with my brother and my wife. How can I kill 'em? btw,
I have a record and I ain't going back.

Mustang forums
-Some punk kid in a Civic tried to race me.

Monte Carlo forums
-Why do I keep getting pulled over, it ain't stolen yo.

Civic forums
-Some punk kid in a Mustang tried to race me.

VW Bug forum
- The Save the Earth concert was a success (pics)

Yugo Forum
- When's the last time yours ran?

Lamborghini forum
- Wind noise around 210MPH

Miata forums
- Some redneck jack*** in a Chevy Tahoe just ran over my car (pics)

Chevy Tahoe forum
-Miata stuck in my undercarriage. How do I safely remove it? (pics)

Pontiac Fiero forum
- Just bought a new flame retardant suit (pics)

BMW 7-series forum
- Where to get service on my Rolex?

Cadillac forum
- Problems parallel parking at bingo.

Chevy Suburban Forum
- Is the price of gas going down anytime soon?

Buick Forum
- Is Medicare or Medicaid right for me?

Delorean forum
- Just got back from the future and blew a head gasket. Please help. I'm
from 1985.

Crown Victoria forum
- How come people never pass me on the highway?

Honda Accord forum
- Mom is giving me the car. Looking for some cheap, used 18 inch rims.

Toyota Echo forum
- Do our cars use AAA or AA's?

Ferrari forums
- Need suggestions about a business trip to Colombia. Want to get in
and out fast.

Porsche forums
- Tire just went flat. Is it best to trade or sell the car myself?

Saturn forums
- Roman candle landed on my fender. Melted and need to replace.

Jaguar forum
- Is the carbon fiber dash kit group-buy still on?

Mercedes forum
- My wife and her stink hole lawyer are trying to ruin me in divorce
court. How do I get them both killed and not get in trouble with my medical
board?

Mini forum
- Just flipped the Cooper after seeing The Italian Job. Suing the movie
company. (pics)

Dodge Viper forum
- I frightened myself on the way home from work yesterday. How to get pee
stains out of the leather?

McLaren F1 forum
-Some punk kid in a F16 tried to race me.

Dodge Minivan forum
- Where's the best place to post the soccer schedule so I don't forget
where I'm supposed to be?

Hummer forum
- Had a fender bender today. 24 hurt, 10 killed. Do I have to get the
black touch-up paint from the dealer? He's 25 miles away. That's $35
in gas.

Fiat forum
-Hello? Am I the only member?

Subaru WRX forum
- I hate cops. Got ticketed for drifting in the Walmart parking lot.

Chevy pickup forum
- How do I git the dried tobacco juice stains off the side of mah
truck?

SRT Forums
"Will this void my warranty"

RX7 Forums
- 13B Groupbuy full, stop PM'ing me.

DSM Forums
-Transmission Groupbuy Full stop PM'ing me

Supra Forums
-Head to big to fit in car, should have bought a Targa.

Vette Forums
-Why did I pay $50k for something with a Cavalier steering wheel?

Ford 2.3 forums
-Help! Replaced everything, still doesn't start


----------



## stickarts (Sep 7, 2008)

Lol!


----------



## arnisador (Sep 7, 2008)

Funny!


----------



## teekin (Sep 7, 2008)

Sweet!!!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 7, 2008)

What, no mention of Scion's?


----------



## zDom (Sep 8, 2008)

Funny stuff 

I guess all the "Ford is better than Chevy" and "Chevy is better than Ford" threads get locked and deleted by mods, eh?


----------



## jkembry (Sep 8, 2008)

I feel left out....where's the Olds forum?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 8, 2008)

LOL! That's great! Oh, did I mention some punk kid in a Civic tried to race me today?


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 8, 2008)

LOL!

I should state here I own a WRX.


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 8, 2008)

Why? :lol:.

As a genuine petrol-head (European version) perhaps I should just bite my lip on this one before I make many (many) enemies .


----------



## jim777 (Sep 9, 2008)

I loved the steering wheel in my Vette :lol:


----------



## CoryKS (Sep 9, 2008)

BITCHIN CAMARO, BITCHIN CAMARO
I ran over my neighbors
BITCHIN CAMARO, BITCHIN CAMARO
Now it's in all the papers.
My folks bought me a BITCHIN CAMARO with no insurance to match;
So if I happen to run you down, please don't leave a scratch.
I ran over some old lady one night at the county fair;
And I didn't get arrested, because my dad's the mayor.
BITCHIN CAMARO, BITCHIN CAMARO
Doughnuts on your lawn
BITCHIN CAMARO, BITCHIN CAMARO
Tony Orlando and Dawn
When I drive past the kids, they all spit and cuss,
Because I've got a BITCHIN CAMARO and they have to ride the bus.
So you'd better get out of my way, when I run through your yard;
Because I've got a BITCHIN CAMARO;
And an Exxon credit card.
BITCHIN CAMARO, BITCHIN CAMARO
Hey, man where ya headed?
BITCHIN CAMARO, BITCHIN CAMARO
I don't want unleaded.


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 9, 2008)

My wife and I both drive Jeeps (cherokee and wrangler) with off road set ups which means I have to be a member of the Jeep forum.  Most of the threads over there go something along the lines of "Is a 3 foot lift kit legal in my state?" or "Gee, I can't understand why the drive shaft twisted after my lift" and "Jeep making weird noise.  Help!" and no other info.


----------

